# Is it just me or my area?



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

So is it just me or the way the weather people are in my area?

I understand that you can not predict the weather, even though I have been doing a good job so far, time for a career change?

But every time there is a front heading our way, the national weather out of Louisville posts us into a winter weather alert, the end is near!.

then the local weather people all cry its the end of the world, we are getting the mega storm, were going to get snowed in with 4-6 inches.

Radar show the storm, its path, but no one pay any mind to that, they cry snow snow snow. So the storm get here, they are calling for 4-6, I say 2 at best, why?
the radar shows the storm heading more north east then right on top of us, its missing us mostly. But the weather people can not see this?

What? do they not know how to read the radar anymore? or are they trying to be like the news all doom and gloom, trying to blow everything out of proportion so they will get viewers and ratings?

come on people, I know nothing about meteorology, but I can read a radar, I can look out the window at the current conditions and predict whats to come., I can predict the change in the weather better with my knees then they do whit there meteorology degree.....


Oh, the storm that was going to be the end of days, well it was susposed to hit at 9am, I said about 4-5pm. it hit about 330-400pm, they said 4-6", I said 2" at best. They said going to snow till friday morning, I said may quit before 10. 
Well its 6, we have about 1-1.5" on the ground and its just spitting now, radar shows just about passed over us completely....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Your a dr so you know best


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Not just your area, we have 4 major News channels. There's one that's always calling for twice as much, and the other 3 usually over estimate/guess the totals


----------

